# Disappointed, Big Disruption



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Traditionally this time of year---pheasant hunts, opening of waterfowl, and working two big Thanksgiving continental shoots at Spring Farm. I tried to schedule my knee replacement for the Spring but due to Covid 19, elective surgeries put off until September. Although I can drive, the knee is not ready for any of this. This is so disappointing. I didn't even get a hunting license or duck stamp. And I have a new duck boat I wanted to grass up and use. And Thor hasn't had any work since August. To make matters worse I had to cancel a dove hunt in Maryland and bail out of a judging assignment at the last minute due to last minute guidelines from the hospital.

Disappointed, frustrated, angry.
OK, Rant over, I feel better now.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

There's been so much disappointment this year. If misery loves company you won't have any problem finding a crowd. My mantra is, "It can't last forever. " And think how much more you will enjoy it all next time.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I went through a knee replacement just over two years ago, and I hear you and empathize. It's a long, tedious and brutal recovery full of mostly unpleasant surprises, but it does work out in the end. I'm someone who finds it very difficult to follow rules, but I can tell you that this is perhaps the one occasion in life when it's important to do things properly. Do your physio, do your exercises, walk as much as possible, build up your muscle strength. I installed an exercise bike and a stepper in front of the TV at home, and used them both extensively from about week six onwards. It really did help (I still use them, 2.5 years after the operation). It also helped from a mental standpoint, to feel as if I was doing something proactive to get my life back. When everyone else was going to agility trials and training sessions, there I was at home, pedalling away on my exercise bike or taking Duster for endless walks around the neighbourhood. It was frustrating to say the least.

It may take longer than you thought, but it will all come together in the end. This video was taken just over a year after my operation (the strapping is on my "other" knee, not the new knee). My new knee is strong and reliable, and I can do just about anything I want with it. So there is hope!

Best of luck. Ranting is good.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm really sorry! As cwag said, this has not been the year most of us were expecting to have. This won't be forever! Hang in there!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

ceegee said:


> I went through a knee replacement just over two years ago, and I hear you and empathize. It's a long, tedious and brutal recovery full of mostly unpleasant surprises, but it does work out in the end. I'm someone who finds it very difficult to follow rules, but I can tell you that this is perhaps the one occasion in life when it's important to do things properly. Do your physio, do your exercises, walk as much as possible, build up your muscle strength. I installed an exercise bike and a stepper in front of the TV at home, and used them both extensively from about week six onwards. It really did help (I still use them, 2.5 years after the operation). It also helped from a mental standpoint, to feel as if I was doing something proactive to get my life back. When everyone else was going to agility trials and training sessions, there I was at home, pedalling away on my exercise bike or taking Duster for endless walks around the neighbourhood. It was frustrating to say the least.
> 
> It may take longer than you thought, but it will all come together in the end. This video was taken just over a year after my operation (the strapping is on my "other" knee, not the new knee). My new knee is strong and reliable, and I can do just about anything I want with it. So there is hope!
> 
> Best of luck. Ranting is good.


Thank you for words of encouragement.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

3Pebs3 said:


> I'm really sorry! As cwag said, this has not been the year most of us were expecting to have. This won't be forever! Hang in there!


It can't get worse (I think).


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

ceegee said:


> I went through a knee replacement just over two years ago, and I hear you and empathize. It's a long, tedious and brutal recovery full of mostly unpleasant surprises, but it does work out in the end. I'm someone who finds it very difficult to follow rules, but I can tell you that this is perhaps the one occasion in life when it's important to do things properly. Do your physio, do your exercises, walk as much as possible, build up your muscle strength. I installed an exercise bike and a stepper in front of the TV at home, and used them both extensively from about week six onwards. It really did help (I still use them, 2.5 years after the operation). It also helped from a mental standpoint, to feel as if I was doing something proactive to get my life back. When everyone else was going to agility trials and training sessions, there I was at home, pedalling away on my exercise bike or taking Duster for endless walks around the neighbourhood. It was frustrating to say the least.
> 
> It may take longer than you thought, but it will all come together in the end. This video was taken just over a year after my operation (the strapping is on my "other" knee, not the new knee). My new knee is strong and reliable, and I can do just about anything I want with it. So there is hope!
> 
> Best of luck. Ranting is good.


Just looked at the video. Oh boy, you are running around like a youngster!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

gdgli said:


> Just looked at the video. Oh boy, you are running around like a youngster!


While I mostly feel as old as the hills these days, and while I'm older than the grandparents of some of my kid's friends, I'm actually my surgeon's youngest ever tin knee recipient. He cautioned me that "younger" (comparatively speaking) and more active patients were more likely to be disappointed by the operation because they expected too much from it. I told him I wasn't going through all the pain and inconvenience just to stay home and knit. 

There was a time - about at the stage you're at now, between two and four months after the operation - when I thought it wouldn't work out. It was around then that my husband actually offered to go out and buy knitting needles for me, but I told him I'd use them to stab him in his sleep if he did that. He brought me ice packs and beer instead, and I just kept pedalling through the frustration.

You're at the worst time of the recovery. Keep slogging through and keep doing the exercises. It will be fine.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

ceegee said:


> While I mostly feel as old as the hills these days, and while I'm older than the grandparents of some of my kid's friends, I'm actually my surgeon's youngest ever tin knee recipient. He cautioned me that "younger" (comparatively speaking) and more active patients were more likely to be disappointed by the operation because they expected too much from it. I told him I wasn't going through all the pain and inconvenience just to stay home and knit.
> 
> There was a time - about at the stage you're at now, between two and four months after the operation - when I thought it wouldn't work out. It was around then that my husband actually offered to go out and buy knitting needles for me, but I told him I'd use them to stab him in his sleep if he did that. He brought me ice packs and beer instead, and I just kept pedalling through the frustration.
> 
> You're at the worst time of the recovery. Keep slogging through and keep doing the exercises. It will be fine.


You have me laughing! Thanks for the pep talk. I won't give up!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

next year you and matt will be running around like youngsters


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> next year you and matt will be running around like youngsters


Hope so!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I feel for you! 2 winters ago I broke my shoulder field training. It was broken in 4 places at the shoulder. I opted for surgery. It was almost a year before I picked up a shotgun. So I missed that first fall hunting season. Bone surgery is the worst and shoulders are horrible to break. I hope you mend and get back in the swing of things even better for next year's hunting season.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I feel for you! 2 winters ago I broke my shoulder field training. It was broken in 4 places at the shoulder. I opted for surgery. It was almost a year before I picked up a shotgun. So I missed that first fall hunting season. Bone surgery is the worst and shoulders are horrible to break. I hope you mend and get back in the swing of things even better for next year's hunting season.


Thank you.
I am now suffering from cabin fever. To make matters worse a friend called and wants to go duck hunting. He would also like my help deer hunting (new hunter). I think I am calling my surgeon to ask...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I feel for you! 2 winters ago I broke my shoulder field training. It was broken in 4 places at the shoulder. I opted for surgery. It was almost a year before I picked up a shotgun. So I missed that first fall hunting season. Bone surgery is the worst and shoulders are horrible to break. I hope you mend and get back in the swing of things even better for next year's hunting season.


I hope that your shoulder is doing well.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli said:


> I hope that your shoulder is doing well.


Shoulder is fine. Big scar. I shoot well, could always be better. Your joint will be fine. This is when that FF will be a big help. My dogs did so much for me! I couldn’t carry anything. So I’d knock the laundry basket over and have them bring me the dirty laundry. They loved it. I’d have them pick up anything I dropped or carry whatever for me. They were a big help in so many ways. With both having a solid sit I didn’t have to worry about tripping over them. They’d bring me my slippers. So look at this as a training opportunity!


----------

